# Energy Drink



## mnflemish

Once you try this it's a keeper.
ENERGY DRINK
1/2 C honey
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 C lemon juice (I use the lemon in a bottle)
7 1/2 C water
Mix the honey is part of the water but have it warm to melt the honey. Add everything else and mix.


----------



## johnth78

Oh yum sounds great gotta try it out!


----------



## sqkcrk

Thanks for Posting this Thread. I needed something to take to a picnic today. I mixed as per directions, but left out the salt, which I imagine is what makes it an energy drink. I also added more honey. Made mine w/ one cup of honey. Half a cup wasn't sweet enuf. I guess this is Honey Sweetened Lemonade, right?

A shot of Jack Daniels on ice with mint leaves, fill the rest of a tall glass w/ the Honey Lemonade and you have a Honey Mint Julip. Cool. Will have to try.

Thanks again.


----------



## sqkcrk

Inspired by this Thread, I took some Lemonade swaeetened w/ honey to my Church's Picnic last week. Since then I have been playing w/ the proportions and this is what I have come up with most recently.

Squeak Creek Lem-Hon-Yade w/ Frozen Cranberries (locally grown of course, except for the Lemon Juice): 1/3 cup lemon juice, 3/4 to one cup honey, 7 cups water. Combine these using hot water to get the honey to blend w/ the other liquids. Cool in the refrigerator or pour over ice.

Crush about 8 or ten cranberries in the bottom of a glass, add ice, pour LemHonAde into the glass, toss in 6 more whole frozen cranberries.

Try it, you'll like it.


----------

